# Future Hotels & Resorts



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

Please post pictures and comments of future hotels and resorts around the world.

*The Ritz-Carlton Hong Kong (2010)*









*Trump Palm Jumeirah Dubai (On-hold)*









* Four Seasons Resort Vail USA (2010)*









*Shangri-La London (2012)*


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*Grand Park Orchard Singapore (2010)*


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit (Feb 4, 2009)

That Dubai one is interesting and then I scroll down to see the canal...it looks like it will be completely destroyed by that ugly elevated railway.


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*Trump Dubai rejected design*



Sky_Is_The_Limit said:


> That Dubai one is interesting and then I scroll down to see the canal...it looks like it will be completely destroyed by that ugly elevated railway.


Well at least its better then the original design:
*
Trump Dubai (original design)*


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*Other projects on Palm Jumeirah Dubai:*

*Kempinski Emerald Palace (2010)*








*The Fairmount Palace Hotel & Resort (2010)*








*Essque Hotel & Spa (2010)*








*Jumeirah Al Fattan Palm Resort (2011)*








*Grandeur Residences (2010)*








*Kingdom of Sheba (2010)*








*The Royal Amwaj (2010)*








*Taj Exotica Resort & Spa (2010)*


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*Mandarin Oriental Dellis Cay, Turks and Caicos *


----------



## dm-civil (Mar 10, 2007)

what about the ritz carlton in bangkok

http://www.ritzcarlton.com/en/RealEstate/ResidenceDetails/Bangkok.htm


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Wow, a lot of "hotel" threads lately.


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

dm-civil said:


> what about the ritz carlton in bangkok
> 
> http://www.ritzcarlton.com/en/RealEstate/ResidenceDetails/Bangkok.htm


*Ritz-Carlton Bangkok Thailand (2012)*


















Does anybody know if it will be the tallest in Bangkok when it is completed??


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*Hydropolis Underwater Hotel Dubai (Proposed)*


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*St. Regis - Kuala Lumpur - 2014*


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

How tall will it be?? 40floors??


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*South Beach Singapore (2013)*


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

Vrooms said:


> How tall will it be?? 40floors??


^^above 75 storeys and it is the tallest building to be build for KL Sentral master plan


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

WOW!!Is it residential mix hotel or just hotel?? Malaysia is changing fast are there any more hotel developments?? I know about Hyatt...


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

^^It is residential mix hotel. 200 rooms St. Regis and 200 units residences.


*Four Seasons Place - Kuala Lumpur - 65 storeys - 320m -2013/2014*


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

I thought this project will have two towers?? Looks really stunning from the outside!!!! Wonder how much a unit at st regis costs......

*Grand Hyatt Kuala Lumpur Malaysia (2011)*


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

^^ that is the first proposal and now it is just 1 tower.


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

World 2 World said:


> ^^ that is the first proposal and now it is just 1 tower.


I think it looks better with just on tower!! BTW i been looking for a picture of the new Regent but cant find it anywhere.......Is there a hotel on top of Pavilion??


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

^^there is a plan to build a boutique hotel at the corner part of Pavilion. i think it is Raffles Hotel, but not sure 










Boutique Hotel............................................^^


*The Regent - Kuala Lumpur - 38 floors - 2012/2013*


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

Is it really that close to Petronas?? It looks like its in the the same spot as Four Seasons. Will find out more info about the Pavilion one thanks.


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*The Ritz-Carlton Toronto Canada(2010)*


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*Jumeirah HanTang Xintiandi Shanghai (2010)*









*Jumeirah Frankfurt Germany (2010)*


----------



## dm-civil (Mar 10, 2007)

scandinavians know how to do it

http://www.bellahotel.dk/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Vrooms said:


> *The Ritz-Carlton Toronto Canada(2010)*


Is it opening this year? Because Chicago has a new Ritz Carlton, for residences and it only has 86 residences on 40 floors, going up too.


> The Ritz-Carlton Residences, Chicago, Magnificent Mile offers 86 ultra-luxurious residences ranging in size from approximately 1,370-square-foot, one-bedroom homes to grand penthouses of more than 6,500 square feet.
> 
> Just one of the special features is a full-floor private club reserved exclusively for the residents and their guests. Other special features within each home include 9’8” to 12’ ceilings, private recessed balconies, and graceful archways leading from the foyer to the living room.
> 
> Elegantly styled by celebrated interior design firm, Darcy Bonner and Associates, the club features many beautiful architectural features and amenities that include a grand salon, private dining room/board room, a billiard room and wine cellar, a screening room, a state-of-the-art exercise facility and spa. Home prices start at approximately $1.25 million. Delivery is expected to be in early 2012.











I prefer the Chicago design.


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

According to the Ritz Carlton website it is going to open by the end of this year. I dont see anything about the Chicago hotel on the website. Where did you find it??:cheers:


----------



## I(L)Bogota (May 28, 2009)

Bd Bacatá - Bogotá, Colombia (2013)


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

Unique shape!!! Will it really be in a cluster??


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

dm-civil said:


> scandinavians know how to do it
> 
> http://www.bellahotel.dk/


Thanks!!!

*BellaSky Comwell Hotel Copenhagen (2011)*


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Vrooms said:


> According to the Ritz Carlton website it is going to open by the end of this year. I dont see anything about the Chicago hotel on the website. Where did you find it??:cheers:


Chicagoarchitecture.info 
Some photos of the building under construction:
























They're older photos from earlier in construction, the building is expected to be finished this year according to the site.


----------



## Farmir (Jan 6, 2004)

*Fairmont Baku (early 2011)*

Fairmont Baku (in the capital of Azerbaijan) is opening early next year with the total of 347 luxury rooms (second tallest of the three towers shown below). 




















Under construction in June 2010









Under construction in July 2010


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

^^ Baku is going Atlantis


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

What are the other two towers then?


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Vrooms said:


> What are the other two towers then?


FLAME TOWERS - Baku, Azerbaijan










Flame Towers is a mix-use complex consist of residential, business, hotel (Fairmont) towers located on a 7 storey retail podium. The highest of the towers is residential - 38 storey, 182 m


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

Cant get enough of looking at it!!! Really looks like flames...


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*The Dubai Pearl Dubai (2013)*


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*Mandarin Oriental Beijing (Reconstruction due to fire)*


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*W Sentosa Cove Singapore (2012)*


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*The St Regis Bangkok Thailand (2011)*


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*Jumeirah Glasgow (2011)*


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Tower 69, Tripoli, Libya *

I think I asked this before vrooms, but I'm not sure if I did, if we could put mixed projects in this thread that have a hotel in them. I'm not sure but I'll post anyways.  










*Height of the building: 

Hotel tower 281.15 m

Office tower 155.15 m*
Located in the heart of Tripoli's new financial district, Tower 69 is suppose to showcase the cultural linkage between Libya and the rest of Africa. Will have a hotel (supposedly 7 star) and office space.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Ecot(Eternal Crescent of Tripoli) Hotel Tripoli*
**may have to scroll**









got this from Libya construction thread, so I don't know when construction started, or the company behind it.


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

INTERESTING DESIGN!!


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

èđđeůx;64701999 said:


> *Tower 69, Tripoli, Libya *
> 
> I think I asked this before vrooms, but I'm not sure if I did, if we could put mixed projects in this thread that have a hotel in them. I'm not sure but I'll post anyways.


Yes you can!!:cheers:


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

arzaranh said:


> DING DING DING!!! WE HAVE A WINNER!!





FlagshipV said:


> Wow this looks really nice!! Which part of shanghai is it in??


The Songjiang Hotel has been stuck in the planning phase for like 3 years now. :lol:


----------



## White Shadows (Nov 22, 2008)

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> *Barangaroo Hotel*** - Sydney, Australia*
> *the hotel is the building which juts out on the pier





Vrooms said:


> *ST REGIS KUALA LUMPUR(2014)*


:drool:


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit (Feb 4, 2009)

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> *Barangaroo Hotel*** - Sydney, Australia*
> *the hotel is the building which juts out on the pier
> 
> 
> ...


The hotel and in general the concept for Barangaroo has been given a fair bit of slack for not being 'world class' enough by some in Sydney and around Oz. Nice to see some support for the hotel and the concept here


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*GRAND HYATT KUALA LUMPUR MALAYSIA*

















*
KEMPINSKI YINCHUAN CHINA*


----------



## FlagshipV (Aug 3, 2010)

*HYATT REGENCY NEW ORLEANS(2011)*









*MANDARIN ORIENTAL DELLIS CAY TURKS AND CAICOS*


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*THE WESTIN SINGAPORE(ASIA SQUARE TOWER 2)(2014)*


----------



## FlagshipV (Aug 3, 2010)

*ST REGIS BUENOS AIRES(2014)*








http://www.lanacion.com.ar/anexos/fotos/22/901922.jpg

*ST REGIS SAADIYAT ISLAND ABU DHABI(2011)*








http://www.constructionweekonline.com/pictures/gallery/TDIC_SaaStReg.jpg


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*W TAIPEI(2011)*








http://www.hotelchatter.com/files/6193/TaipeiW1.jpg
*
W BANGKOK(2012)*








http://www.zawya.com/pr/images/WBangkok_2007_10_15.jpg


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Chuan Hui International Hotel, Addis Abeba l 58 flrs l Approved*


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*No name :dunno: l 21f l Luanda, Angola*









Not really much on this. You can look at the thread for it here (not much there either). It might get built seeing as Luanda and Angola in general have been booming, and it was just proposed recently (if i'm right)...sooo


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Eco Tower, Cairo, Egypt* 








at first I thought this tower was poorly designed. Now, I like it. Still I wonder which part of the building will house the hotel.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*CAIRO | St. Regis Hotel Towers | 41F & 39F & 35F *


















Courtesty of Egypt69 via Emporis.com 

One of my favorite proposed hotels ever! 
*Nile Tower Hotel l Cairo, Egypt l 70fl *


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

èđđeůx;66214839 said:


> *Eco Tower, Cairo, Egypt*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one looks really interesting!!:cheers:


----------



## minneapolis-uptown (Jun 22, 2009)

They are currently in the planning stages for a new hotel attached to the Mall of America in Bloomington, Minnesota

the first rendering:


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit (Feb 4, 2009)

^^

Being polite...that is one bland piece of s&&&!!

Eco Tower looks extremely interesting but also a slight bit scary - it reminds me of the Eye from Lord of the Rings!!


----------



## minneapolis-uptown (Jun 22, 2009)

Sky_Is_The_Limit said:


> ^^
> 
> Being polite...that is one bland piece of s&&&!!


its in the suburbs, what do you expect?


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*MANDARIN ORIENTAL COSTA RICA*








http://www.contemporist.com/photos/mandarin_oriental_costa_rica.jpg









http://static.worldarchitecturenews.com/news_images/1644_4_1000%20HKS%20Costa%20Rica%204.jpg


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*W HOTEL TAIPEI(2011)*








http://www.hotelchatter.com/files/6193/TaipeiW1.jpg


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

^^^ I like. :cheers: Taipei has a beautiful backdrop and skyline, but some taller buildings would definitely enhance the already breath-taking sight.


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Holiday Inn - Novi Sad (2011)


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

èđđeůx;67030949 said:


> ^^^ I like. :cheers: Taipei has a beautiful backdrop and skyline, but some taller buildings would definitely enhance the already breath-taking sight.


I agree they need more buildings like Taipei 101.

*CONRAD BEIIJING*








http://www.designyourway.net/diverse/arch/conrad-hotel-beijing.jpg









http://conradhotels1.hilton.com/ts/en/ch/media/images/photos/ch_beijing300x343.jpg


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

FULL MOON RISING & CRESENT HOTEL BAKU



Galandar said:


> SOURCE: http://skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=1357


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Stratosphere Tower l 64F l Mixed Use l Abuja, Nigeria *









finally approved this month after years of speculation.. 
Includes:
64 storey Apartment - Hotel Complex
-400 luxury apartments
-250 suite 5-star hotel
-Private Spa & health club
-Restaurants
-Sky lounge
-Helipad


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*THE COSMOPOLITAN LAS VEGAS(A RITZ-CARLTON PARTNER HOTEL)*








http://reportonvegas.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/COSMO3.jpg


----------



## abdullahabin (Aug 19, 2010)

Vrooms said:


> FULL MOON RISING & CRESENT HOTEL BAKU


Beauty aside, how could a design like this be profitable for the developer?
It would be very expensive to build, while providing very limited square footage.


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

abdullahabin said:


> Beauty aside, how could a design like this be profitable for the developer?
> It would be very expensive to build, while providing very limited square footage.


I dont know but i'm pretty excitd to see how it will look like when it is completed. Do you know thw hight of the buildings?


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*HELIX HOTEL ABU DHABI 
*


bizzybonita said:


> Renders
> 
> *HELIX HOTEL *





bizzybonita said:


>


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

^^ Abu Dhabi let me down w/ this one....hno:


----------



## ajaaronjoe (Mar 1, 2010)

Vrooms said:


> *MANDARIN ORIENTAL COSTA RICA*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a view :master:


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*PARK REGIS KUALA LUMPUR(2011)*








http://www.staywellgroup.com/uploads/images/photo_gallery/PRKL%20-%20Taragon%20Puteri%20Aerial%20Night-02.jpg


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade Tower 250m
Hotel, offices and apartments as well as a public viewing platform.



















http://www.daniel-libeskind.com/projects/show-all/belgrade-danube-waterfront/


----------



## arzaranh (Apr 23, 2004)

èđđeůx;67536397 said:


> ^^ Abu Dhabi let me down w/ this one....hno:


how so?
i think the design is great


----------



## salvador28 (Apr 30, 2010)

the helix hotel is absolutely stunning!


----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> *Barangaroo Hotel*** - Sydney, Australia*
> *the hotel is the building which juts out on the pier
> 
> 
> ...


The developers should have to use a disclaimer: " Warning: this load of shit may not be suitable for human habitation."


----------



## icehot (Apr 23, 2010)

Trampoline hotel in Krasnaya Polyana (near Sochi, Russia)


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

^^ eco-hotel, anyone?


arzaranh said:


> how so?
> i think the design is great


It looks like toilet seats stacked on top of each other, imo. No nice, unique architectural design to it (again, my opinion). Honestly I've seen better, like Lulu Tower, and after seeing this beauty Abu Dhabi has to go and let me down with this? hno:


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Kempinski BELGRADE
(2013)


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Trampoline hotel in Krasnaya Polyana (near Sochi, Russia)is insane looks nice


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*PARKROYAL ON PICKERING SINGAPORE(U/C)*


snhaetnhlaonncg said:


> this is the design as being built currently:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Falkensteiner Hotel - Belgrade
(2012)


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

*Grand Hyatt Manila*









*Shangri-la at the Fort, Manila*


----------



## albertjooger (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks to share these awesome hotels and resorts pictures with us but in all I like Fairmont resorts very much.


----------



## helorider14 (Sep 16, 2010)

icehot said:


> Trampoline hotel in Krasnaya Polyana (near Sochi, Russia)


inspired from rice terraces in asian countries?


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*W HOTEL & RESIDENCES KUALA LUMPUR(U/C)(2016)*


rizalhakim said:


>


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Delete post.


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

Source:http://www.relax.com.sg/relax/news/797444/Sofitel_to_open_first_boutique_hotel_in_Singapore.html


> *Sofitel to open first boutique hotel in Singapore*
> AsiaOne | Mon, Oct 24 2011
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## spikeshamz (Apr 6, 2006)

Super, hope i can work there....


----------



## sobchbud (Sep 30, 2008)

An ambitious 3.8 billion casino/convention center/hotel complex that could be larger than anything in Las Vegas. Genting seeking to establish a foothold in this hemisphere is capitalizing on Miami's status as an international gateway. It aims to steal a sizable chunk of the gaming industry from Vegas as well as lure guests from Latin America and Europe. However, the project is contingent on the passage special gaming provisions by the State of Florida. The odds look good at this point.

News and discussion on this project in the Miami Forum:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1432120



Obfuscatus said:


> http://rwmiami.com/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

^^looks stunning!!


----------



## Shakeel (Jan 25, 2008)

Hope we see more updates of projects in other exotic locations such as Sri Lanka, Indonesia and elsewhere.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Jewel (6* Resort/Residence) in talks with Shangri-La, Hyatt, Peninsula and Setai chains. *Gold Coast, Australia* (U/C End 2012)


















Marty_


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Great designs.


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

^^Love the shape!!


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

amazing hotels


----------



## @b1 (Feb 7, 2009)

Victoria Park Hotel Ambon (40 fl / UC)
Ambon, Indonesia


----------



## @b1 (Feb 7, 2009)

Funtasy Island Rsort & Theme Park
Batam, Indonesia














































Under Construction (end 2013)


----------



## reign (Jul 23, 2010)

*Manila Bay Resorts* , Manila ,Philippines

Originally posted by *boy_turista*

Japanese investor breaks ground at Bagong Nayong Pilipino










EARL VICTOR ROSERO, GMA News*January 26, 2012 4:53pm*3**1*Email3*ShareThis7

**The fourth major investor in the Bagong Nayong Pilipino entertainment complex forged ahead with a* $2-billion integrated resort project Thursday on a 45-hectare site at the Manila Bay Reclaimed Area*, saying that the venture will create 15,000 jobs.*Japan-based Universal Entertainment Corp. noted its Manila Bay Resorts venture will become “the next major world-class entertainment, shopping and gaming destination in Asia.”*Its subsidiary, Tiger Resorts, Leisure and Entertainment Inc., said construction will commence next February while the formal opening is expected in the third quarter of 2014.*“The entertainment complex will have two luxury casino hotels hosting 450 and 600 rooms, respectively... A 1000-room*budget*hotel*will also be put up within the resort, targeting to reach a wider market,” the resort developer said.*Speaking through an interpreter, Universal Entertainment chair Kazuo Okada said *construction will start with the large-scale water fountain and then progress to the other components, including an indoor beach club encased under a huge glass dome. The complex will also have high-end*fashionboutiques and outlet malls.**“Manila Bay Resorts seeks to attract business travelers and tourists from all over Asia especially the Chinese market,” according to Tiger Resorts. The tourism markets of Japan, South Korea, Singapore and Hong Kong were also eyed.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow manila is amazing


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

funtasy is really amazing


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Historical Hotel in Montevideo, Uruguay, that reopens as Sofitel Montevideo Casino Carrasco & Spa













Pablito28 said:


> Bueno, por fin pude terminar de procesar todas las fotos. Son de hace más de un mes pero muestran algunas cosas interesantes, comenzamos observando el interior de la obra desde la intersección de Rambla y Costa Rica, el acceso a la rampa aun estaba en veremos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


​


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

very nice


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Delete post.


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

wow


----------



## Adpenturz (Nov 11, 2010)

New render pictures...

AMBON CITY | Indonesia | Victoria Park Tower | Hotel | 40 Fl 







*Infinity Pool*

*
Bubble Aquarium*


*Lobby*

*
Sky Resto*


* Lobby*


*Shopping Mall*




*Food Court*


*
WIG Craft & Ferry Terminal*


http://tampayang.blogspot.com/2012/07/ekslusif-rencana-pembangunan-victoria.html​


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing hotels


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

marvelus


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*Four Seasons Place - Kuala Lumpur| 343m | 65 fl | U/C*


----------

